# Whats Ya Style?! ...Musically?!



## ~~NeYo~~ (Oct 10, 2002)

So we had the FASHION 'thang', But Musically, whats Filling up iTunes for you?! 
Personally, i am an R'n'B / UK Garage Fan Myself! 

... and i've heard the Promo For Craig David's Sothomore LP, "Slicker than your Average", and its totally Brilliant (Big up 2 tha English Artist!! ) 

<< Shameless Plug, Craig's LP's released: 

19th November in the US
11th November here in the UK! 

Besides Craig, i'm inta Donnell Jones, Usher, that kinda thing! 

Holla!! 

NeYo


----------



## mrfluffy (Oct 10, 2002)

rock and metal
RHCP
SOAD
Muse
Machine head
Apartment 26
Hundred reasons
John frusciante

<boast>all on my brand new iPod i got yesterday </boast>


----------



## scruffy (Oct 10, 2002)

chiefly psychedelic trance

infected mushroom
shpongle
quirk
mumbo jumbo
mittelstandskinder ohne strom

also jazz, african folk, ambient, resurgent country

<boast> and even with my hand in a cast, i'm not that bad of a DJ </boast>


----------



## Decado (Oct 10, 2002)

Indierock
lo-fi

jesus&marychain, soniocyouth, blondredhead, yolatengo, LEONARD COHEN and ofcourse the OTTO MATIC soundtrack (it really rules, especially the slime-level-song!, can listen to it all day long. i am)


----------



## JetwingX (Oct 11, 2002)

personaly i have things from all over
punk 
techno/trance/dance
country/flok
tweeky random songs that don't make any sence what so ever but have a nice beat
and errr that it


----------



## Greystroke (Oct 11, 2002)

pretty much everything there is

well if i had a 10 gig iPod it would be full right now from 80's new wave to classic rock, throw in some techno, jazz, etc...you get the idea.


----------



## wdw_ (Oct 11, 2002)

I'm now going to tell you my music history. Up until about the age 13 all I listened to was oldies. Beach Boys, Elvis, Mamas And The Papas, everybody else. I always new that there was newer music, but was never interested. Around age 13 I started feeling left out when new music started consuming a good part of everybodys lives. I had always been consumed by music, but my music was very different from theirs. Im not proud of this next part. In an effort to cooler or something, I started listening popular music and saying I liked it. I did like some of it, but I most I didnt. After a while I discovered Limp Bizkit, which opened the floodgates. I learned of KoRn and System of a Down and Nirvana and Foo Fighters and Tenacious D and AC/DC and many, many other bands. In 2 years I've been able to learn the history of modern music from VH-1 and I've started my own band. So basically I like hard rock and oldies.


----------



## hazmat (Oct 12, 2002)

Too much to name, but I'll say the last album I bought was the just issued Jets To Brazil album,  Perfecting Loneliness.  Love it.  Also can't wait to get the newly released Soft Boys album.

And Decado, I'm with you on Yo La Tengo.  Love 'em.  Just saw them again recently in Prospect Park in Brooklyn, NY.  Great as usual.  Funny thing is that there were a lot of Hispanic families there.  I guess they got thrown by the name.  And Jesus and Mary Chain?  Are they still around?!?


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Oct 12, 2002)

I love every type of music out there that gets me in the mood i want to get into.

I listen to Trance, Techno, Eurodance and every other type of electronica out there.  I also love old school Metallica and Pantera.  Hard dirty metal is nice, Iron Maiden, megadeth.  I listen to some pop too and a lot of the newer "alternative bands".  SOAD, The Used, Misfits, etc.. there is so much to listen too, heh.  I also listen to oldschool rap such as Das Efx, older Nas and some newer stuff.


----------



## Androo (Oct 12, 2002)

Punk Rock


----------



## paracord (Oct 12, 2002)

Usually Trip Hop which is kind of ambient/breakbeat/techno/trance etc etc such as:
Esthero, Hooverphonic,  Massive Attack, Sneaker Pimps, Morcheeba, Supreme Beings Of Leisure, Zero 7 ...


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Oct 13, 2002)

Industrial/Darkwave/Synthpop, like VNV Nation, Apoptygma Berzerk, Funker Vogt, Icon of Coil, etc.

Rock/Metal, like SOAD, Mushroomhead, Nothingface, Taproot, Otep, Paradise Lost, etc.

\m/


----------



## xaqintosh (Oct 13, 2002)

old school heavy metal mostly, and old school rock: black sabbath, metallica, deep purple, pink floyd, and lots of others


----------



## hazmat (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *old school heavy metal mostly, and old school rock: black sabbath, metallica, deep purple, pink floyd, and lots of others *



Good for you.  I saw Iron Maiden for the first time in '87 for the Somewhere In Time tour at Madison Square Garden.  Awesome time.

Floyd I think I saw the same year at Nassau Coliseum, for the Momentary Lapse Of Reason tour.  Both great times.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Oct 14, 2002)

Punk most of the time. But I do like almost every kind.


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Oct 14, 2002)

Reckon the number of the BEAST!


----------



## tk4two1 (Oct 18, 2002)

If I say punk its too general, too many types of punk.  Basically Old-School punk and this new genreless music that just rocks.  Lots of guitar and loud as hell.  If I had to name to bands I would say.


Therapy?
Social Distortion
All
System of a Down
Nirvana
Sabbath
Old-School Metallica
Bad Religion
Johnny Cash


----------



## gigi (Oct 18, 2002)

At the moment my iTunes playlist are
Blink 128
Cure
Dephece Mode
Hives
Nick Cave
PJ Harvey
RHCP
Smiths
Sneaker Pimps
Sundays
The Mission


----------



## Trip (Oct 21, 2002)

I can't list all 569 artists in my playlist (That'd take me a while) but I can list my favorites:

Our Lady Peace
Dashboard Confessionals
Third Eye Blind
The Wallflowers
Ninedays
Oasis
Radiohead
Weezer

I guess I'm a bit of an outcast here, eh?  I dunno, I just started listening to artists like Matchbox 20 as a child and now I'm stuck on that type of stuff (evolved form).

Enough about me...let's talk about you.


----------



## Inline_guy (Oct 21, 2002)

Pop and hip hop is what it is about for me.  Anything I can dance to.

Matthew


----------



## senne (Oct 22, 2002)

I'm obsessed by Iceland lately, bands like: 

Sigur Ròs
Gus Gus
Bjork
Múm
Ske
.....


But also bands like: 

Radiohead
Mogwai
Do Make Say Think
Aphex Twin
Wim Mertens
Trans AM
Squarepusher
Schneider TM
Ryan Adams
Portishead
Pink Floyd
Notwist
the Pixies
Modest Mouse
Hood
New Order
Aspen
Massive Attack
Belle & Sebastian
Cornelius
Boards Of Canada
the Cure
David Bowie
DJ Shadow
Erykah Badu
Four Tet
Grandaddy
Goldfrapp
Laika
Lambchop
and many more....

Also belgian bands like: 

Wim Mertens
dEUS
Soulwax
Fucking Dewaele Brothers
Arid
Hooverphonic
Wawadadakwa
Das Pop
DJ Weedy & Padmo
Gorki
many more....


----------



## Trip (Oct 22, 2002)

I forgot to mention the coolest band: Blackout. Gotta love them.


----------



## tree (Oct 26, 2002)

www.mp3.com/Rock_Power


----------



## Trip (Oct 26, 2002)

Haha, that is good.


----------



## xaqintosh (Oct 26, 2002)

oooh, nice


----------



## tree (Oct 28, 2002)

They have made a record from this little music.  
www.mp3.com/Rock_Power


----------



## sheepguy42 (Oct 28, 2002)

I listen to:
Blackthorn, Seven Nations, Great Big Sea, Toy-Box, Aqua, Fatboy Slim, Michelle Branch, Papa Roach, The Mamas & The Papas, Styx, Moody Blues, and many more.
To see what I have, go to:
http://www.personal.psu.edu/users/r/a/rac234/SongList3.html
Be warned: I have over 5000 songs in that list.


----------



## Shifting (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *I forgot to mention the coolest band: Blackout. Gotta love them.  *



Trip you rule. 

and i still owe you a demo...crap i hate my bad memory.  sorry, things have been hectic with shows & such.  plus i'm having intense problems getting our site back online and......eh, no one wants to hear me complain.  i'll get right on the demo thing.  in the meantime, as a consolation prize, feel free to take a peek at the new Blackout site.

_

anyways, i like all kinds of music, but it's all about three bands for me these days:

Disturbed
Queens Of The Stone Age
Audio Dream Sister


----------



## plastic (Nov 2, 2002)

Currently I am blowing my eardrums with :

Stone the Crow (German)
Disturbed
Murder Dolls
Fear Factory
Ill Nino

They are pretty goo stuff.


----------



## julguribye (Nov 2, 2002)

Good to see that it's some other trance listeners here! 

My favourite is Trance. Pure Trance. I listen to it 95% of the time I listen to music.
My favourite Artists/DJ's is among others:

Ferry Corsten
Dj Tiesto
Armin van Buuren
Paul van Dyk
Cosmic Gate
Rank 1
Mauro Picotto
Marco V

the other 5% consist of 4% Hip Hop and 1% other things.

In trance we trust!!


----------

